# Model locomotive 5" gauge



## eskimobob (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm not what you would call a train enthusiast - I am more of a all things mechanical enthusiast - however I have a niggling itch to build a locomotive for myself and my little lad to ride on. 

We are lucky enough to live relatively close to the Abbeydale Miniature Railway built and run by the Sheffield Society of Model and Experimental Engineers and we have had great fun riding on those engines.

It is probably too advanced to tackle something like that with my very limited machining skills at the moment but perhaps I can work up to it.

Are there people here that build and ride miniature locomotives? - If so, is there a specific engine you would point me towards as a first time builder?


----------



## deverett (Sep 28, 2009)

If you enjoyed riding at the Abbeydale track, why not speak to some of the members there? They would be able to advise you.

Think of the popular designs that have appeared in ME and EIM. Maid of Kent and Simplex spring to mind for a tender loco and tank loco respectively. There must be literally hundreds of them around, so the designs are well proven.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Metal Mickey (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello, I suppose it will hinge on what scale you want and whether you intend to lay a track at home or use your nearest club track. I have seen many people refer to Tich as a good starting engine since I see your UK based.

Have a look at the Reeves site https://vault1.secured-url.com/reev...ant.......one bite at a time......

Good luck


----------



## eskimobob (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks guys. I've joined my local model engineering society and certainly intend asking lots of questions - I just thought it would be interesting to see if people posting here had made locos.

Thanks for the link MetalMickey - I like the 5" gauge version called Jinty. I'll have to do some more reading


----------



## bentprop (Sep 28, 2009)

"Sweet Pea" is a good size loco as a first build.I'm building the 0-6-0 Metre Maid version.
http://www.duncraigworks.talktalk.net/index.htm is a site with quite detailed information about building a Pea.
I have serious misgivings about "Simplex"as a first engine.This seems to turn up regularly on sales as a half-finished engine.Apparently there are also a lot of mistakes in the plans.
Best of luck with whatever you decide to go for.


----------



## agr (Sep 28, 2009)

While I haven't yet attempted to tackle something so elaborate as a locomotive, I have always had the "Sentinel" 5" loco from Model Engineer (circa 1961) in mind. It was a model of a shunting engine with a relatively simple vertical boiler and Stuart Turner Double 10H engine with chain drive to the axles.

The real beauty with this design was that the engine boiler could be build as a project in there own right, with the loco frame and body attempted latter. 

I have copies of the Model Engineer Articles at home, but the only reference I've found on the web from here at work is a partially completed example at http://www.stationroadsteam.com/stock%20pages/2654/index.htm


Tony.


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 28, 2009)

One day I'd like to build locomotives of that size, but I'll be building at 1:19 scale for a while first.


----------



## eskimobob (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks bentprop, I have heard of Sweet Pea and now I know what one looks like - tempting 8)


----------



## Jones (Oct 1, 2009)

I'll vote for the Blowfly as a great first locomotive. It has slip eccentric valve gear, the axle boxes ride in the frames, it's an 0-4-0. Many little touches to make it simpler to build.


----------

